# E3902.11 Arc-fault circuit-interrupter protection



## skipharper (Oct 10, 2012)

Virginia has ammended this to stay only in the bedrooms. In my opinion it would not be in the IRC the way it is written just for the heck of it. Any States ammend their State Building Code to just require this in the bedrooms?


----------



## Dennis (Oct 10, 2012)

There are other states that just require the afci in the bedrooms.  I can't remember but at one time I think NJ had that amendment as well as other states.


----------



## JBI (Oct 10, 2012)

I believe NYS did limit them briefly to only bedrooms. Currently we are in line with the I-codes on the issue.


----------



## steveray (Oct 10, 2012)

We are still just bedrooms...


----------



## fatboy (Oct 10, 2012)

No statewide adoption in CO, no local amendments. Don't know of anyone in CO that amends the section either.


----------



## gfretwell (Oct 10, 2012)

Florida did not change the AFCI requirement and there are no local options allowed


----------



## 97catintenn (Oct 10, 2012)

We just go by the 2006IRC.


----------



## globe trekker (Oct 10, 2012)

The state in which I am located does not have statewide mandated

building codes, but in my AHJ, we require them in all sleeping rooms,

and any associated spaces attached to the sleeping rooms, such as

when the electricians pigtail a receptacle or two into a Master Closet,

and of course, on the smokes alarms outside each sleeping room.

.


----------



## globe trekker (Oct 10, 2012)

..and Welcome "97catintenn" to the Building Codes forum!

.


----------



## fatboy (Oct 10, 2012)

Yes, welcome aboard 97catintenn!


----------



## 97catintenn (Oct 10, 2012)

Ah, my first post!  Thanks for the warm welcome


----------



## rnapier (Oct 11, 2012)

Dennis said:
			
		

> There are other states that just require the afci in the bedrooms.  I can't remember but at one time I think NJ had that amendment as well as other states.


What NJ did was keep the first NEC requirements for AFCI's for a while but currently we are in the 2008 NEC for rehab work and the 2011 NEC for additions and new buildings.


----------

